# Fink fabrique des vrais logiciels Mac OS X11?



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Salut tout le monde!

J'ai une question (s'il vous plaît):

Si je compile un logiciel Unix pour mon Mac OS X Panther avec Fink, est ce que ce logiciel devient un vrai logiciel Mac OS X X11.

Bon, imaginons que je grave ce logiciel compilé par Fink sur un CD et que par la suite, je réinstalle mon Mac (c'est à dire je formate et je réinstalle Mac OS X Panther):

Est ce que un jour, je pourrais utiliser le logiciel compilé par Fink juste avec X11, sans utiliser Fink (un peu comme GIMP ou OpenOffice qui fonctionne seulement avec X11).

Merci d'avance
a+


----------



## bompi (11 Janvier 2006)

Sauf cas particulier : non ... Cela dépend quand même du fichier de commande de création du binaire (disons, le Makefile). Il peut, le cas échéant, conduire à la création d'une appli ".app" à la Mac OS X (et même GnuSTEP). Mais comme Fink est plutôt le portage d'application "classiques" Unix/Linux, ce n'est pas souvent le cas.

Une application comme iTerm, si elle est disponible avec Fink (je ne le sais pas ; elle est disponible avec DarwinPorts), elle, sera bien une vraie application Mac OS X. 'xterm', non.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Salut bombi!

MERCI pour ta réponse!

a+


----------



## bompi (11 Janvier 2006)

Je t'en prie ... mais moi, c'est bom*p*i


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

Oups, désolé.

Encore Merci!


----------



## Thierry6 (12 Janvier 2006)

si on répond précisément à ta question (devient un vrai logiciel Mac OS X X11) , moi je dirais oui.  

Fink ne te sert qu'à télécharger, compiler les logiciels et gérer les versions (parfois en les modifiant pour les porter sur OSX). 
Une fois compilé, le logiciel s'utilise avec X11 mais sans Fink.

ce n'est pas un vrai logiciel OSX (là je rejoins bompi) mais un vrai logiciel pour X11


----------



## bompi (12 Janvier 2006)

Je n'en suis pas si certain, justement. Fink installe dès le départ un certain nombre de binaires et de librairies (et quand je dis un certain nombre ... c'est un nombre certain !!) sous le répertoire "/sw".
Les programmes sont compilés et installés dans ce cadre-là. Donc si tu veux les utiliser ailleurs et sans Fink, il faut explicitement demander une édition de lien statique, afin d'avoir un gros binaire complètement autonome. Sinon, en utilisant un binaire avec une édition de lien dynamique, des dépendances seront peut-être perdues.

Imaginons que tu veuilles compiler Gnumeric ou Mozilla. Tu vas avoir besoin de GTK2. Donc Fink va télécharger les sources nécessaires puis compiler toutes les librairies voulues (genre, freetype2, pango etc.) puis les installer DANS "/sw". Ensuite il va compiler Gnumeric, en faisant une édition des liens avec les librairies dynamiques de "/sw".
Du coup, si tu prends simplement le binaire 'Gnumeric', tu ne pourras l'exécuter que dans un environnement similaire avec les chenims (LD_LIBRARY_PATH entre autres) contenant "/sw".
Il faut donc expressément demander la création d'un binaire "qui-contient-tout" avec les librairies statiquement liées. C'est comme ceci qu'est fourni 'NEdit' (excellent !!) : le binaire contient les librairies Motif (ou LessTif) nécessaires. Il est donc assez gros.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

Merci thierry 6 et Bompi pour vos réponses!

Une petite dernière question (siou plaît):

Et si je copie tout le dossier "sw" sur un cd, est ce qu'il y a une chance pour que sa fonctionne? 

(bon je suppose que non (les liens,... ne fonctionneront plus) mais je demande toujours: On sait jamais)

Bon en tout cas, Merci pour toutes ces explications: maintenant je comprend mieux le fonctionnement de Fink.


----------



## bompi (13 Janvier 2006)

Plutôt qu'une copie (genre avec le Finder ou 'cp' dans le Terminal), je préconiserais plutôt l'utilisation de 'ditto', 'rsync' ou 'psync'. Comme il s'agit d'un CD, ce que je ferais :
- faire une image disque
- copier dessus avec un des utilitaires cités ci-dessus
- graver l'image disque.

Pour que cela fonctionne, il faut aussi penser, sur la machine destination, à refaire passer l'installation des variables d'environnement de Fink (l'ajout de '/sw/...' dans PATH, LD_LIBRARY_PATH etc.), ou le rajouter à la main.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2006)

Ok, merci pour toutes ces infos!

a+


----------

